# CALLING COYOTES



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

When sitting with a decoy and calling coyotes, what calls should be use and how long and when should you use them. Like for example i have the mojo rabbit decoy and a rabbit in distress hand call and i was told to call for 15 seconds then stop for 30 minutes but that just doesn't sound like enough calling. So how should i do it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Read up and get some videos.


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Read up and get some videos.


Whats a good video? and where is a good place to read?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

look around here there are a lot of smart people. One video I kind of liked was the Primos The truth calling all coyotes. I've seen it at almost every sporting good store here in Billings. You can get it with a Primos hot dog and ki-yi callers too for like $25-30 at Sportmans warehouse.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think two of the best instructional videos are Calling all Coyotes and Calling All Coyotes 2 by Randy Anderson. This was before he started advertising for Primos and I think he teaches you without trying to sell a product.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> I think two of the best instructional videos are Calling all Coyotes and Calling All Coyotes 2 by Randy Anderson. This was before he started advertising for Primos and I think he teaches you without trying to sell a product.


X2

Even the newer ones when he is trying to sell the products they are a good video! They show alot of hunting stratagies and so on.

But the first ones are very good!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

videos show a lot and everyone does somethings a little different than the others so you dont have to fallow the video or book exactaly.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4 you are right all of Randys are good but for a new hunter I think they will get a more genuine video with the first too, and not feel pressured to go buy call A or call B for example.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I found a good place to read is in my deer blind. Any place except in the house, You can sit in the house for months twiddling your fingers and no one bothers you. Pick up a book magizine ort turn on the TV and some one will be johnny on the spot to bug you even if you are hideing in your private place.

 Al


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

there is many strategies to use, A. the one you mentioned, B, call for 30 seconds, wait 2 minites, call 30 seconds ......, C constant calling, they all have pros and cons


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i've never heard of strat a....


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

well thats becuase most people who would do that would call a litle longer than 15 seconds, but yet the same idea


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k got ya


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

have you read the sticky post coyote calling made simple, i havent read i through but im sure theres good info in there and from what i said before im pretty sure the second and third options i mentioned are going to be the most effective, im pretty sure fallguy :lol: could go a little more in depth on them or maybe add another way


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

call for 15 seconds then stop for 30 minutes?!? man the coyote would forget what the sound was after that long.

I like to call for about 2 minutes then about 30 seconds of silence to look around. thats with a electronic caller. I like the sound to keep playing to keep the coyotes eyes off me and onto the sound. If Im using hand calls then I usually just call for a minute then stop for a minute.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah agreed that a yote will hear it once but they wont know the exact spot where it came from so they could wander away from you.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Watch some Randy Anderson for beginner help and then watch Les Johnson if you want to see a [email protected]$$ :beer:

I will admit not great beginner stuff from Les because of the cut ins. Good tips though and watching a stand unfold.

With Randy you get to watch him actually call and stuff. No fake cut ins for TV sake. :beer:

Typical stand with me is calling for 30-45 seconds and then 1-1.5 minutes silence and then back on the call again. I will do this for the first 5-8 minutes and then increase call length to a minute or more and longer pauses.

Every stand is diferent and every situation is different. Taylor your calling tactics to the stand and conditions. :beer:


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

DVXDUDE said:


> call for 15 seconds then stop for 30 minutes?!? man the coyote would forget what the sound was after that long.
> 
> This is just what the guy at Cabelas told me to do!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i wouldnt trust them becuase theres alot of college kids who work there just for the money and dont know jack


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You wonder if the guy at Cabelas was just talking fast and made an error and really meant call for 15 seconds, stop for 30 seconds, repeat. You know how it goes when you say something wrong and don't realize it, unless someone else brings it to your attention? Worth a thought.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

good point, that would make alot more sense


----------

